

Performance Problems Continue for Visual Studio 2008 - gongfudoi
http://www.infoq.com/news/2008/03/VS-2008-Patch-2

======
xirium
Is this article on infoq.com plagiarised (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=145142> )?

